# Telecom professional looking for job in UAE



## No one special (Mar 6, 2012)

Dear All,

I am an Indian, recently relocated to UAE to join my husband who has been working here. I am a software professional with extensive & international experience in the telecom industry. I have seen & applied for plenty of job opportunties that match my profile at du. But I have never received any response from them. Same with IBM. Can anyone help me understand the recruitment process at du? 

Also, how do software professionals find a job in UAE? From my experience, no much hope in naukrigulf and monstergulf

BTW, my total experience is 15 years 

Thanks in advance,
- N


----------

